# Uncle Sam claims I made 25% more in Uber income



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

... than what I put in my 1040. That's why I got a fat tax bill. More than $2K. With penalties.

I think Uber reported gross receipts they received from pax as our earnings.

Anyone else had same situation? How do you address it? Write a check to US Treasury and let it go or try to explain?

Please Advise

EDIT: This is for 2015. When mileage rate was $1.20 and time was at $0.15...not too many drivers were around and I was only driving the airport, with less than 5 minute wait usually and many long trips... Last year I drove for a total of maybe 100 rides. This year I did not drive at all.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Two thousand dollars is too much money to just write a check and let it go. Additional information would be neccasary to give any more advice other than to not let it go. 
The first thing I would check would be your 2015 return. Did you report the Uber income? Did you file a schedule C? Did you claim all your business deductions? etc... *If* the 2015 is not correct your problem might be solved by filing an amended 2015 return (1040X). The cost of filing the 1040X would be better than paying $2000 plus penalties. If you hire a taxpro to file the 1040x its very likely that she/he will be able to have some of the penalties waived if you take care of this in a timely manner. It's very important that you or your taxpro respond to all IRS corrospondance by any required deadlines.


----------



## txdrvr (Jan 8, 2018)

. If you hire a taxpro to file the 1040x its very likely that she/he will be able to have some of the penalties waived if you take care of this in a timely manner. It's very important that you or your taxpro respond to all IRS corrospondance by any required deadlines.[/QUOTE]

Is there a way to find a local tax pro that will know all the ins and outs (tax deductions!) of the 1099 world and Texas taxes? I drive and I rent out a room via airbnb along with a sometimes w2 job..this will be my first year doing taxes on my own. Taxes and their verbiage is more than a little over whelming and I would rather pay a knowledgeable taxpro to get it right.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

txdrvr said:


> . If you hire a taxpro to file the 1040x its very likely that she/he will be able to have some of the penalties waived if you take care of this in a timely manner. It's very important that you or your taxpro respond to all IRS corrospondance by any required deadlines.


Is there a way to find a local tax pro that will know all the ins and outs (tax deductions!) of the 1099 world and Texas taxes? I drive and I rent out a room via airbnb along with a sometimes w2 job..this will be my first year doing taxes on my own. Taxes and their verbiage is more than a little over whelming and I would rather pay a knowledgeable taxpro to get it right.[/QUOTE]
You need a Tax Practitioner. Enrolled Agent (EA), CPA, or Attorney. EA's like myself are licensed to practice in all 50 states, many like myself, work with remote clients.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Go to an established Tax accountant and fix it... way too much money to put off


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> ... than what I put in my 1040. That's why I got a fat tax bill. More than $2K. With penalties.
> 
> I think Uber reported gross receipts they received from pax as our earnings.
> 
> ...


Uber sent out 1099s with all of the fees collected. You can go to your account and print off your pay statements. I'm pretty sure it is illegal for Uber to even report this in this manner as the $ amount was not paid out to you.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

pengduck said:


> Uber sent out 1099s with all of the fees collected. You can go to your account and print off your pay statements. I'm pretty sure it is illegal for Uber to even report this in this manner as the $ amount was not paid out to you.


It would be incorrect for a regular 1099, but these are 1099K's, customers pay with credit and debit cards.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> It would be incorrect for a regular 1099, but these are 1099K's, customers pay with credit and debit cards.


The 1099 should only show what Uber paid to you. The credit card $ was all paid to Uber. Is this not correct?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

pengduck said:


> The 1099 should only show what Uber paid to you. The credit card $ was all paid to Uber. Is this not correct?


And
Uber CHANGED their cut of the fee MID STREAM.

FROM 20%-25% to whatever the Hell they felt like taking.

Sort THAT OUT !


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

pengduck said:


> The 1099 should only show what Uber paid to you. The credit card $ was all paid to Uber. Is this not correct?


Correct for a 1099, not correct for a 1099-k


----------

